# Miscarriage Or Late Udder Development??



## CJLFarms (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a 2 year old pygmy doe, last year was her first time being bred and she lost twins (a doe and buck) 2 months early. After giving her a break I put her back with my buck and kept her there for 2 months; unfortunately I didn't see any breeding so I wasn't positive she was bred but I knew it was a possibility. Now if she got pregnant immediately she would be due today. At 1am this morning I was woken up by blood curdling screams and ran outside to her walking around super alert crying and looking like she's looking for babies, I had another goat do that a few hours before giving birth so I stayed out there til about 4:30am. I checked ligaments and was in total shock that they were COMPLETELY gone since she never got big, but my problem is there is absolutely no udder development at all. Vulva is very puffy and pink and smooth, ligs are gone, she's nesting, crying, straying away from the herd, and is being more clingy with me than she normally is, pushing head against fence post and wood for the stalls, when she lays down she's up again in less than a minute, but absolutely no udder development.
Do you think there's a possibility that she's just a late bloomer with milk, or is loosing the kid(s) more of the possibility?
I will take pictures of her as well to upload


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Strange no milk. Some do start milk after they kid, but some can be really slow. She may need a oxytocin shot to get her to drop milk, but only after she has kidded. Contact your vet. 
Get some colostrum for her babies in case. 

She does sound like she may be in labor. All the classic signs.
I would wash up and put on a new surgical glove , with 2 fingers, go in and see if she is open or if you immediately hit a wall. You will know right away ,if you hit a wall, your fingers cannot get in. They are stopped. Do not force anything, be gentle. 
If she is open, she is in labor and may need help or in pre-labor and starting to dilate. If however you feel a kid right there, help her. 

Any pushing?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news????


----------

